# VW Hating Girl Friends,Wives, Husbands, or Boyfriends



## vortexjunkie (Nov 27, 2007)

So interested to hear about your stories of how they complain about how you choose your car over them... been getting a lot of that lately and to tell you the truth kinda getting tired of it... for instance.. my boser hood was orderd 3 months ago and i just now got it... so im a little short money...planned on going somewhere tonight and cant now because of shortness of cash... wasnt anywhere that cant be done at a later date and was spur of the moment.. but i got the well maybe you should have chosen me over your hood...







my comment back was it was orderd 3 months ago..deal with it.. you knew i was waiting on it..soooo now that im done being on my period lets here it guys or gals... whos got **** that bothers them like that


----------



## Squishy (May 3, 2007)

*Re: VW Hating Girl Friends,Wives, Husbands, or Boyfriends (vortexjunkie)*

mkiv content


----------



## rider1deep (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: VW Hating Girl Friends,Wives, Husbands, or Boyfriends (Squishy)*

my gf hates the fact that i have so many parts, yet most are not installed yet... that's about it


----------



## formerlyferandferx2 (Oct 6, 2008)

my girl doesnt really care if i spend time on my car, she actually buys me stuff for xmas and birthday, she just thinks its ridiculous how much i wash it and how strict i am about keeping it clean..uniblack...nuff said..lol


----------



## vortexjunkie (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (formerlyferandferx2)*

yeah its funny how that works... they buy you things for it but complain when you take the time to use it or sometimes abuse it


----------



## Matty 20VT (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (vortexjunkie)*

Agreed. The girl I'm talking to now asked me, why is your car so loud and obnoxious, and always clean. I was having a bad day because we were in a fight, so i said something i shouldn't have, and said well i need something clean and loud because your not. That was a huge mistake


----------



## graphix3 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (vortexjunkie)*

i have an ex now and this was a problem. i got the whole "you spend more money on your car than me comment a lot" but w/e i get to do all the mods i want to now!!! haha


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (graphix3)*

jill doesnt talk back.


----------



## votexgli (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (graphix3)*

i just give them the cold shoulder, they come around


----------



## onceagaingli (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

my girls hates it if even spend any money on my car..she didnt like when my bags where shipped to my house


----------



## formerlyferandferx2 (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: (baggedvotex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggedvotex* »_my girls hates it if even spend any money on my car..she didnt like when my bags where shipped to my house









sucks when they get mad cuz you buy car parts, but when they go shopping we could care less.


----------



## enim (Jan 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

My girl drives a dub. Tha doesnt mean she likes me doing anything to mine, though. I even THINK the letters VRT and I get hit.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

haha im 18 so its not really a huge deal between me and my girl , and she actually jsut bought me a 200 dollar momo wheel for our one year. I do, though, get the "you like your car more than me" comment once in a great while when i talk about cars to her too much, or go to shows and am way more interested in looking at cars than talking to her (who isnt though) So, i cant really complain its a rare girlfriend that likes cars as much as you do


----------



## volkedup (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: VW Hating Girl Friends,Wives, Husbands, or Boyfriends (vortexjunkie)*

My chick thinks G2G's are orgies or something... and hates when i go to them. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
IB4TL


_Modified by VOLKEDUP at 11:59 AM 11-12-2008_


----------



## graphix3 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: VW Hating Girl Friends,Wives, Husbands, or Boyfriends (VOLKEDUP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VOLKEDUP* »_My chick thinks G2G's are orgies or something... 


LMAO, i love telling people and friends im going go club... they are like what club? car club... they laugh. im like


----------



## citat3962 (Oct 15, 2001)

My GF "says" she wants me to get an exhaust for my GTI because my MK2 had a pretty loud one and she says she misses hearing me coming up the block. 
However I get the "you never spend $$$$ on me" speech whenever I buy something for my other hobbies so I'm not convinced she actually wants that. 
I'm kinda over building my car like a performance car.... and I'm too lazy to keep it looking like a show car. I actually kinda enjoy it in a sorta stock state of tune. (Crazy I know)


_Modified by citat3962 at 1:12 PM 11-12-2008_


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: VW Hating Girl Friends,Wives, Husbands, or Boyfriends (graphix3)*

my girl gets mad because i tell her my wheels are her engagement ring deposit... but i dont plan on selling my wheels anytime soon.


----------



## Throttle_Inc (Jul 25, 2008)

Been through this many times over the years, with different cars.
*The question:* "Why do you care about that car so much?"
*The answer:* "Because I put money, time and energy into and _it_ never complains or cheats on me. Oh and, it always puts out."


----------



## 1975bmw2002 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (Throttle_Inc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Throttle_Inc* »_Been through this many times over the years, with different cars.
*The question:* "Why do you care about that car so much?"
*The answer:* "Because I put money, time and energy into and _it_ never complains or cheats on me. Oh and, it always puts out."


----------



## G-Magoo (Dec 1, 2004)

My girl doesnt care. She goes to shows and meets with me. She thought that I was dumb for spending the money I did on my wheels but its whatever, she knew what she was getting into when we first met.


----------



## hipsiguy (Aug 17, 2007)

My girlfriend likes my car just as much as I do.


----------



## aj11086 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (citat3962)*


_Quote, originally posted by *citat3962* »_My GF "says" she wants me to get an exhaust for my GTI because my MK2 had a pretty loud one and she says she misses hearing me coming up the block. 


that means she's cheating on you. more time for her to kick the other guy out


----------



## justn868 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (Throttle_Inc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Throttle_Inc* »_Been through this many times over the years, with different cars.
*The question:* "Why do you care about that car so much?"
*The answer:* "Because I put money, time and energy into and _it_ never complains or cheats on me. Oh and, it always puts out."

i say something similar to this too!


----------



## citat3962 (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: (aj11086)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aj11086* »_
that means she's cheating on you. more time for her to kick the other guy out
















LOL that's funny.. never thought about it that way


----------



## vortexjunkie (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: VW Hating Girl Friends,Wives, Husbands, or Boyfriends (vortexjunkie)*

bump there has to be more of you


----------



## MarkeeeVR6 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: VW Hating Girl Friends,Wives, Husbands, or Boyfriends (vortexjunkie)*

My girlfriend hates the car, its not my daily so she deals with it, for the most part. She always complains about me working on the car and spending money on it blah blah blah. Because the money could be used a ring for her. She has been very vocal about this, telling me if I could marry it i probably would, you get the rest of the picture.
But deep down i think she knows how much it means to me and the smile it puts on my face when i take it out. She knows the car has brought me and my younger brother together since the passing of our mom a few years ago. I know she hates it and wishes I never bought it, but trying to explain this addiction or love affair with a VW is tough. The car takes me back to when I was 16 and wishing I could own one. It's a big part of me. She probably will always be annoyed with the car and I can't change that. But as much as I put up with her stubbornness, once a month meltdowns, emotional roller coasters. Having her deal with just a car seems like she got the better end of the deal if you ask me.


----------



## vortexjunkie (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: VW Hating Girl Friends,Wives, Husbands, or Boyfriends (MarkeeeVR6)*

by far the best one so far^^^^^^ sorry about your mom bro... some of us know how you feel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FxxnSickGirl13 (Jan 15, 2008)

boy toy's pissed cuz i didn't drive 2 hours to see him cuz i wanted to work on my interior. and he bitched when i got my tat cuz it was money that could have been spent on us. bitch please!!!!!


----------



## graphix3 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (FxxnSickGirl13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FxxnSickGirl13* »_boy toy's pissed cuz i didn't drive 2 hours to see him cuz i wanted to work on my interior. and he bitched when i got my tat cuz it was money that could have been spent on us. bitch please!!!!!

LOL
side note to all the people who bitch about the cars... someone put it to me in a good way. would she/he rather us be doing something worse? at least we arent going and getting into trouble


----------



## VWvirgin2929 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: (graphix3)*

I don't mind too much when my boy toy works on his car.. I love his car... it just pisses me off when it comes in the way of our relationship. BUT instead of talking to me about any of it, He comes on vortex and discusses it with everyone else but the person it has to do with









even after all that I still love him and his car


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (VWvirgin2929)*

My girl is actually looking forward to building/restoring an '83 GTI with me. She really wants a jetta though, so maybe I'll try finding a GLI to restore with her. The only trouble I'll have is convincing her to drive a turbo diesel instead of the GLI on a daily basis...


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

When we were together my girlfriend thought if I were to do anything to my car I was trying to show off







She didn't understand, so I let her know what's up.


----------



## vortexjunkie (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (VWvirgin2929)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWvirgin2929* »_I don't mind too much when my boy toy works on his car.. I love his car... it just pisses me off when it comes in the way of our relationship. BUT instead of talking to me about any of it, He comes on vortex and discusses it with everyone else but the person it has to do with









even after all that I still love him and his car








oopps


----------



## got_dub (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (vortexjunkie)*


----------



## kpdubber84 (May 17, 2008)

*Re: (got_dub)*

IT WORKS IN REVERSE 2. I grew up in a family totally immersed in cars and motorcycles. A lil girl garage rat am i







. So for me to find a bf that appreciated all the same things as me ,(like rally cars and F1!!), and who didn't treat me like a girl who thinks they actually painted vw's pink instead of it being FADED PAINT







was not easy at all. I have the best guy ever right now. We can talk,work on,hell anything at all having to do with cars period is fantastic. vWOOT!! 


_Modified by kpdubber84 at 9:08 AM 11-18-2008_


----------



## vortexjunkie (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (kpdubber84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpdubber84* »_IT WORKS IN REVERSE 2. I grew up in a family totally immersed in cars and motorcycles. A lil girl garage rat am i







. So for me to find a bf that appreciated all the same things as me ,(like rally cars and F1!!), and who didn't treat me like a girl who thinks they actually painted vw's pink instead of it being FADED PAINT







was not easy at all. I have the best guy ever right now. We can talk,work on,hell anything at all having to do with cars period is fantastic. vWOOT!! 

_Modified by kpdubber84 at 9:08 AM 11-18-2008_

you sound like every guys wet dream...lol...







's for a perfect match...


----------



## kpdubber84 (May 17, 2008)

*Re: (vortexjunkie)*

HAHAHAHA!!! yeh i'm a VS girlie girl on the flipside so he's 1 damn lucky guy


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (kpdubber84)*

i own more wheels than my boyfriend does. actually i probably have more parts lying around than my boyfriend does.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

theres a reason im single


----------



## HardIce2447 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

I started doing all the work.swap for my 92 Golf before I got my G/F... Since she came into the picture, she has been interested in what I am doing to it, when is it gonna be done so we can go crusin'.... Has asked how much have I spent on it, and I just laugh...
She is a VW convert and I will get herout if that white honda and into the Red VW Jetta that she wants 1 day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XS_GTI3 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (HardIce2447)*

my lady just hates it when i scrape or get stuck on speed bumps or rub.
doesn't get why i spent all that money on my coils. and gets made when i spend hours detailing my car but 10 minutes to clean my room. (we don't live together)
but other than that she doesn't care. im her only ride anyways. so she has to deal.


----------



## 87veedub (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: (citat3962)*

My girlfriend goes to every show with me. No complaints about it being hot or this is boring. She has a dub and loves working on it. I teach her little things so she has something to do. She gets me parts for my car for bdays and xmas. I do the same for her on occasion. I just got her a set of glx tails, bilstien/h&r suspension and a set of wheels. We love dubs!!!!


----------



## vortexjunkie (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (87veedub)*

bump


----------



## radodreams (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (citat3962)*


_Quote, originally posted by *citat3962* »_My GF "says" she wants me to get an exhaust for my GTI because my MK2 had a pretty loud one and she says she misses hearing me coming up the block. 
However I get the "you never spend $$$$ on me" speech whenever I buy something for my other hobbies so I'm not convinced she actually wants that. 
I'm kinda over building my car like a performance car.... and I'm too lazy to keep it looking like a show car. I actually kinda enjoy it in a sorta stock state of tune. (Crazy I know)

_Modified by citat3962 at 1:12 PM 11-12-2008_

she misses it because she gets a heads up when your almost home and that buys her a couple extra seconds to hide or let sancho out the back door


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_i own more wheels than my boyfriend does. actually i probably have more parts lying around than my boyfriend does. 

any photos? of the wheels and you...


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (frissen2000)*

girls and cars? huge problem there, just huge... unless bebe, Victorias Secret, MAC, Armani start doing some kick a$$ wheels, intakes, coilover suspensions, etc along with purses, makeup, jeans, etc...
I had my share of problems... more so than affinity... so when the problems is continuos is just a matter of working your way through her...
first entice her...







put her through some driving school...
here with her instructor, look at his face
















then spin the $130k Carrera on the "moose test" yeah!!!
















add some off road skills...








and she's ready...








ok, ok, hands off the CGT, not that ready, je, je, je...








once ready, take her to the track to drive on her own...








see, AX outfit to hit the track...
or bebe outfit, its all about fashion...








ok, but here she goes on her own...
















get the idea...


_Modified by frissen2000 at 12:10 PM 11-22-2008_


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (frissen2000)*

once she's on the groove, reward her...
how about a 997TT








or an SLK...








she loves the Lambo...








so far not a single outfit repeated...
or a family getaway in the DD...








ultimately she loves her MINI...








and she's a dubber too...








ultimately just reward her and she will be fun too...










_Modified by frissen2000 at 12:18 PM 11-22-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (frissen2000)*

WOW















I'm speechless!


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (kpdubber84)*

she told me she didn't like it when I was looking for one.
she told me she likes it now that I have it.
she lies.
she tells me every lengthy ride we take, my seats are uncomfortable.















.:R seats on 5 hunny, .:R seats on 5. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
doesn't say ish otherwise, her facials expressions are another story.
she's learned to keep her mouth shut about such things.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## vortexjunkie (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_WOW















I'm speechless! 

x7 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_WOW















I'm speechless! 


Speechless? how about his and her Boxster








but actually the white one was a demo, I always had a demo for Mary to haul around town with her girlfrinds to coffe shops, shopping and clubs.. later when the demo stint was gone as I left Porsche the SLK came over to substitute demos...
I keep some toys too.. like my B32 Passat








I'm a dubber since age 11 whn I got my first GTI and I keep this Passat to be able to show to most VW GTG's, is fun and spacious








or this MINI Classic JCW Sport


















_Modified by frissen2000 at 2:31 PM 11-24-2008_


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (frissen2000)*

My girlfriend just gave the speech "your life revolves around vortex and your Jetta." we've been together for 4 years now and she knows my passion of cars but she complains about it. I need a girl with a dub lol


----------



## Skid-Mark (Aug 24, 2008)

She's cool!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Skid-Mark)*

I feel your pain… my love of cars attributed to the end of my previous relationship. You know how it is; you’ll say “ill be done in 15 minutes” get in a mode where you must complete just one more project, turn one more bolt, paint one more item, weld one more brace, etc… and soon enough 3 hours pass and you awake to a nightmare of nagging, and ill feelings. I guess you can only do that so many times before it really begins to affect your already somewhat self centered significant other.







It’s hard to put in prospective the feelings of your significant other when you’re so far immersed in a project; when a hobby becomes an obsession and even important things take the back burner at times. 
My current GF whom I have been in a relationship with for close to 3 years is a tad bit more understanding (and great for me otherwise). I even attempted to get her in on the action by helping her pick out and purchase a Volkswagen, but atlas she is perfectly content driving her stock Jetta. I guess you ether have the mod bug or you don’t; it’s something you can’t give someone. In those nightmarish times, I always imagine how it would be to have a gf who is car crazy as I am.


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_ It’s hard to put in prospective the feelings of your significant other when you’re so far immersed in a project; when a hobby becomes an obsession and even important things take the back burner at times. 


I feel you on that one, I will add in with that it is hard to show feelings when they don't respect what your doing, whether it be cars or not. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif My problem in a nutshell.
Now it's all about the car and bikes


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (DeathLens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeathLens* »_
...I will add in with that it is hard to show feelings when they don't respect what your doing, whether it be cars or not. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif My problem in a nutshell...



You hit the nail on the head. That is what sucks the most about the whole situation. You work so hard, shedding blood and tears, spending a lot of your free time and money to build something that is truly unique; yours and yours only, something you can be proud of… and its viewed like the enemy spawn of Satan by your significant other. But yet they demand attention, praise and excitement over the newest fashion accessory they purchased for $9.95 with out thought, without wok, without effort at the local store. Its just not fair.


----------



## vortexjunkie (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_

You hit the nail on the head. That is what sucks the most about the whole situation. You work so hard, shedding blood and tears, spending a lot of your free time and money to build something that is truly unique; yours and yours only, something you can be proud of… and its viewed like the enemy spawn of Satan by your significant other. But yet they demand attention, praise and excitement over the newest fashion accessory they purchased for $9.95 with out thought, without wok, without effort at the local store. Its just not fair.









i totaly agree with you on that


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (vortexjunkie)*

My thing is that I dont spend alot of time working on my car just little things here and their. The last project I did was take out my coilover and fix it but shes away at collage and couldnt bitch lol. I have a deep passion and she knew that in the beggining. Shes whined before but what she said to me a couple days ago has really pissed me off.


----------



## vortexjunkie (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_My thing is that I dont spend alot of time working on my car just little things here and their. The last project I did was take out my coilover and fix it but shes away at collage and couldnt bitch lol. I have a deep passion and she knew that in the beggining. Shes whined before but what she said to me a couple days ago has really pissed me off.

i must know what she said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (vortexjunkie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vortexjunkie* »_
i must know what she said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Shes made little comments like get off vortex or all you do is talk about your car. What she said to me and couple days ago was like all "your life is vortex and your jetta. You never flirt with me or anything anymore."
For some reason it just made me really mad. I think it was becuase I bought gli sideskirts instead of giving her money bcuz shes a broke college student. She does have wealthy parents and a Grandparent too. I dont bitch when she goes and spends all her moneys on clothes tho, bcuz I know thats what she likes.


----------



## vortexjunkie (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (1.8jettie)*

we are always going to be in the wrong in that aspect no matter what we do


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (vortexjunkie)*

haha yea I hear that


----------



## kpdubber84 (May 17, 2008)

*Re: (1.8jettie)*

I feel really bad reading all the negative selfish comments you guys have gotten from your "others"







. You don't have to share the same hobbies but lil things called RESPECT and SUPPORT for each other should exist. My biggest gripe is not enough time with my boyfriend to work on cars TOGETHER. I just bought an older vw and can't wait for wrenchin time with my guy







.


----------



## alizex3 (Sep 1, 2008)

my boyfriend doesn't like my car.
If im even cleaning it, let alone putting new parts on, he gets mad
and will keep calling me. He's a honda head so of course he's acting like this, but still, he needs to ease up.


_Modified by alizex3 at 5:48 AM 11-27-2008_


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (alizex3)*

this thread is a great opportunity to start a dating service...
girls who like dubs sign in, guys who's GFs hate dubs and are now or planning to be single sign in, lets see what happens...
...because look at the efforts I made to make my girl into cars and still get crap from her from time to time... now I respect, but there is so much shopping and girlie stuff I can take, really...


----------



## vortexjunkie (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (frissen2000)*

true that


----------



## david214365 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (vortexjunkie)*

hahaha im 17 and i just ended a relationship







... my girlfriend hated my beetle turbo s lol...she always said it made me look gay







she almost had me sell the thing then i came to my senses and now im single and have more money for mods


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (david214365)*


_Quote, originally posted by *david214365* »_hahaha im 17 and i just ended a relationship







... my girlfriend hated my beetle turbo s lol...she always said it made me look gay







she almost had me sell the thing then i came to my senses and now im single and have more money for mods









I wouldnt listen to her as soon as she said you need to sell your car. It would of been over


----------



## david214365 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_
I wouldnt listen to her as soon as she said you need to sell your car. It would of been over









i know right i was mad at myself for even considering it. and my car was upset too i could tell. it even threw a CEL the day i posted it up. thats love right there


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (david214365)*


_Quote, originally posted by *david214365* »_
i know right i was mad at myself for even considering it. and my car was upset too i could tell. it even threw a CEL the day i posted it up. thats love right there









I know thats right lol


----------



## vortexjunkie (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (david214365)*


_Quote, originally posted by *david214365* »_
i know right i was mad at myself for even considering it. and my car was upset too i could tell. it even threw a CEL the day i posted it up. thats love right there <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif" BORDER="0"> 

ahhh the bond between a boy and his bug


----------



## vortexjunkie (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (vortexjunkie)*

up


----------



## vdub OP (Feb 22, 2008)

Recently i started letting my wife drive my 05 gli. Needless to say she dose not respect it at all i.e. can't drive eather. Sence she has started driveing it busted lower valance,food & coke cans in my floorbord on my seats. and a bent lower controlarm. Thats just a few of the things she has done. Everytime i add a mod to my car she all ways say's it's allreddy fast enough we all know it's never fast enough.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (vdub OP)*

It's all about the heated leather!
Mine HATES my cars. I spend WAY too much time online (I'm actually getting the eye right now). I spend too much time with friends (and I've actually been spending more time at home!?), and I spend too much time and money on my Golf (which really hasn't been too much). I do 'renew' cars about once a year essentially throwing all that mod money out the window and then start over with something new so I can see why she thinks I'm insane. 
When I picked up my most recent, it had heated leather seats but they weren't hooked up. Took the wife for a ride and she HATED it. It was too low, scraped on everything, rubbed tires like crazy, the exhaust leaked and rattled against the rear sway, the motormounts rattled her teeth, etc, etc, etc.... 
So I spent the next few days finishing up the uninstalled bits that came with the car. I got the seat-heat up and running and told her to come outside and sit in em. She fell in love with my buttwarmers!! She's still reluctant to ride in my car (she thinks it's gonna leave us stranded), but when I tell her I have her seat cranked up to 5, she's out the door and ready to sit!!! Lol. 
But she still hates VWs.










_Modified by DeezUU at 9:42 AM 12-6-2008_


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (vdub OP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub OP* »_Recently i started letting my wife drive my 05 gli. Needless to say she dose not respect it at all i.e. can't drive eather. Sence she has started driveing it busted lower valance,food & coke cans in my floorbord on my seats. and a bent lower controlarm. Thats just a few of the things she has done. Everytime i add a mod to my car she all ways say's it's allreddy fast enough we all know it's never fast enough.









Stop letting her drive it would be my first suggestion


----------



## vortexjunkie (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_
Stop letting her drive it would be my first suggestion
x2


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (vortexjunkie)*

my gf just broke up with me yesterday because i care to much about my cars. she couldn't stand parking in the back of parking lots. she .couldn't stand that i've spent as much on my cars as i have on her. well, i kinda saw it coming..
all eligible unbitchy ladies apply within. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUB_SOLID (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (DubsesdA3)*

my fiance' used to hate cars. She would get so pissed when my friends and I would spend hours talking about vw's. But I just started taking her to GTG's and shows and now she loves the scene. It was actually her who told me during H20 that I HAD to buy an MKIV R when I got home. I couldnt argue with that so sure enough 2 weeks later I had on in the drive way.
The women will come around. But dont be stupid about it. pu$$y feels better than a tail pipe.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (DUB_SOLID)*

I once broke up with a girl because all she did was bitch at me for loving my car more than her. 
I said to her:
(me"you know what the difference between you and my Scirocco is?"
(her "no... what?"
(me"my scirocco and I have a FUTURE."
then I just started laughing at her till she hung up the phone. Juvinile I know. but my Scirocco and I have lived happily ever after.


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

My girlfriend is more important then my car... I think i'm alone on this one


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Double post.


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (OldSkoolRabbit)*

My gf hates my car, she hates the time I spend on it, and she hates when I am picky about what she brings or does in my car. She doesn't understand how I can spend 4 days cleaning it (wax and sealant apply/cure) and why I would drive around with the yellow HID fogs in the city. She thinks Im showing off when I do that or if I park a half a mile out in the parking lot. She drives her car to the ground and she wonders why she wont get a new car; it's cause she doesnt appreciate it and it'll be beat.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

jonny, the rocco is a keeper.
OSR, my girlfriend is the person I love most. my car(s) are the thing I love most. apples and oranges. I will tolerate some things, but I'd rather keep my car, than date a girl that gives ultimatums.
Fortunately, my girl wants a jetta, so I have to find her one.


----------



## hiofficer (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

When my girl and I started dating 9 years ago, she loved my Corrado that I was driving but I was getting out of the scene. Got her into a Dub a few years ago with a 2004.5 GLI and she has been good at keeping it spotless. Took her to Bug Out though and she just didn't get it. Now that I bought another Corrado last week she is a little angry to say the least, but as long as she can do her shopping thing she will get over it. She still loves Corrados though, so that will work. Now if I can talk her into an R32 instead of a Lexus...


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (DubsesdA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsesdA3* »_my gf just broke up with me yesterday because i care to much about my cars. she couldn't stand parking in the back of parking lots. she .couldn't stand that i've spent as much on my cars as i have on her. well, i kinda saw it coming..
all eligible unbitchy ladies apply within. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Some girls are just crazy, you have to have a hobby you cant just be about your gf the whole time


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (1.8jettie)*

my girl knows not to cross the line. ive been this way years b4 we met and told her its not changing. actually if you gently easy women into vw love, they start to turn.. now she drives a mk5 jetta, let me teach her how to drive 5 spd, enjoys vw shows,helps me out wrenching on my cars a little and she even asks to drive the rado here and there. she still wont fully dive in tho, she says im obsessed with vw's and need help.









_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_
Some girls are just crazy, you have to have a hobby you cant just be about your gf the whole time

most chicks just dont understand that cars to us is like shopping and jewlery to them... but a lot cooler & more purposeful.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (OldSkoolRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OldSkoolRabbit* »_My girlfriend is more important then my car... I think i'm alone on this one









I agree w/ya... But after well over $12K invested in a car - and only about $3K into remodeling the house... She's not exactly... Happy...








Needless to say I am finishing the house before touching the car again.







She's been pretty damn good about me blowing tons of money on a stupid FWD Volkswagen.


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

*Mercury Mistress*

This sums it all up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5sOCEUpGZI 
SNL only ran this once, as Mercury had just signed an advertising deal with NBC. One of their all time funniest spoofs!


----------



## gonemad1230 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (kpdubber84)*

mines reletively cool about it, she ll go to shows and not b*tch to much, she ll buy me parts for xmas or my bday. i get the you love your car more then me comment every once in awhile. it did take me a little while to get her "trained" on how to deal with my car
on a side note why do girls always wanna put their feet on the dashboard??


----------



## MKV.RABBIT (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (gonemad1230)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gonemad1230* »_on a side note why do girls always wanna put their feet on the dashboard??

idk, but it wouldn't hurt to remind her that if her air bag went off in an accident...she is going to regret it...


----------



## vortexjunkie (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (MKV.RABBIT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV.RABBIT* »_
idk, but it wouldn't hurt to remind her that if her air bag went off in an accident...she is going to regret it...









i had my airbags turned off for a while for that exact reason...







's to awsome memories in ct on the way to the beach


----------



## gonemad1230 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (MKV.RABBIT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV.RABBIT* »_
idk, but it wouldn't hurt to remind her that if her air bag went off in an accident...she is going to regret it...









i def do thats the way i trained her eventually she figured that out


----------



## Eracer89 (Jul 23, 2007)

My girlfriend LOVES my car but HATES when I spend money on it. But like someone said before when she goes shopping every other day of the week I don't complain, its her money. But I can't even joke about buying parts for my car.


----------



## vortexjunkie (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (Eracer89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eracer89* »_My girlfriend LOVES my car but HATES when I spend money on it. But like someone said before when she goes shopping every other day of the week I don't complain, its her money. But I can't even joke about buying parts for my car.
 strongly agree on that..there are times when that had happened to me once a long time ago.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (vortexjunkie)*

my girl definitely puts up with my car more than many girls would. Although she isn't into cars or vw's, she will always come out to the shows if I ask her. She was actually really excited about Haunt Jaunt this year. She knows that its my hobby, and it keeps me from going insane. I am working on teaching her to drive a stick, and hoping that will spark her car interest atleast a little.


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

i dated a guy for three years who absolutely hated volkswagens and volkswagen people. he was more into drag racing and beating cars into the ground. i went to his **** and tried to have fun and was usually very social, but when it came to coming to my ****, he was miserable and wouldn't talk to anyone. well after h2o this year, our 3rd h2o together, i had enough. he wouldn't leave the room all weekend. it was the worst time ever. i think a guy should appreciate that a girl is even into cars, but he couldn't. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Juice Box)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juice Box* »_i dated a guy for three years who absolutely hated volkswagens and volkswagen people. he was more into drag racing and beating cars into the ground. i went to his **** and tried to have fun and was usually very social, but when it came to coming to my ****, he was miserable and wouldn't talk to anyone. well after h2o this year, our 3rd h2o together, i had enough. he wouldn't leave the room all weekend. it was the worst time ever. i think a guy should appreciate that a girl is even into cars, but he couldn't. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









girls into dubs.....







, that guy is a dumbass


----------



## MKV.RABBIT (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (Juice Box)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettasmooth* »_
girls into dubs.....








, that guy is a dumbass

x2!









_Quote, originally posted by *Juice Box* »_i dated a guy for three years who absolutely hated volkswagens and volkswagen people. he was more into drag racing and beating cars into the ground. 

What was he driving?










_Modified by MKV.RABBIT at 3:39 PM 12-19-2008_


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (MKV.RABBIT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV.RABBIT* »_What was he driving?









when i met him he was driving a 93.5 supra, and that was at a vw gtg! then he sold that and had a 95 glx for a month, then when we were officially dating he got an 04 gto, then about 6 months later he traded that in for a 06 basically base model civic coupe because the gto got ****ty gas mileage. he had that the rest of the time, but drag raced his dad's 03 cobra. but... my friend recently told me he traded the civic for a g8 gt.








i should mention that the above paragraph is another reason i ended it. he wasn't very responsible with his money. i don't care if you spend money on cars and stuff, but he will probably spend the rest of his life living with his parents or in a house his parents pay for. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by Juice Box at 4:02 PM 12-19-2008_


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (Juice Box)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juice Box* »_
when i met him he was driving a 93.5 supra, and that was at a vw gtg! then he sold that and had a 95 glx for a month, then when we were officially dating he got an 04 gto, then about 6 months later he traded that in for a 06 basically base model civic coupe because the gto got ****ty gas mileage. he had that the rest of the time, but drag raced his dad's 03 cobra. but... my friend recently told me he traded the civic for a g8 gt.








i should mention that the above paragraph is another reason i ended it. he wasn't very responsible with his money. i don't care if you spend money on cars and stuff, but he will probably spend the rest of his life living with his parents or in a house his parents pay for. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Modified by Juice Box at 4:02 PM 12-19-2008_


hey, don't hate all supra owners... I tried bringing a 86.5 supra to an R32 meet on the tail of the dragon, because there was no way my current VW would make it there...
speaking of which, what are you doing the rest of your life?


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

i definitely don't hate all supra owners. just because i have a bad experience with a car guy, doesn't mean i hate all of their kind. otherwise, i'd be hating all vw guys too.


----------



## chknkatsu (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (Matty 20VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matty 20VT* »_Agreed. The girl I'm talking to now asked me, why is your car so loud and obnoxious, and always clean. I was having a bad day because we were in a fight, so i said something i shouldn't have, and said well i need something clean and loud because your not. That was a huge mistake









winner


----------



## vrbit*hcar (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (chknkatsu)*

explain to her that when you "punch" the gas it goes and when you "punch" her all you hear is more nagging.







just kidding. my last wife absolutley hated vw's so after the divorce when her son got old enough to drive he came to the dealer i work for and guess what he left in... you guessed it a mkiv jetta. new wife is awesome she loves vw's has quite a few herself and can correct most guys on info about them and will even bust her knuckles on them. yes i am in love just need more garage space now....include them in your hobby dont let it become an obsession , and never leave her out of your hobby. she'll come around


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (vrbit*hcar)*

I kinda want to stay single until I finish my rabbit. The last girl I was with never complained about the all the time I spent working on cars (quite a bit) but I always felt like I was kinda taking her for granted and not paying her enough attention. I hated feeling guilty about doing what I love.

Now, however, I'm single, making good money, getting out of debt, and have a car I've wanted forever sitting in my garage waiting for a little TLC. I'm in a pretty good position and I wanna ride it out and accomplish some goals before I decide to share a good amount of my free time with a girlfriend. 
Johnny, That rocco is beautiful, I really spent like ten minutes looking at your pic, got any more?
Oh, and gonemad, I don't know why but I think it's kinda sexy when girls put their feet on the dash (call me crazy














)


----------



## jetta32687 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (nick526)*

My gf said "you need to raise it back up. It too low."








But I'm planning to buy jeep unlimited TJ soon.


----------



## vortexjunkie (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (Juice Box)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juice Box* »_ i'd be hating all vw guys too.
















that would be a damn shame because i wouldnt have ever met you if it werent for cars... your a keeper hes a dick


----------



## Duffy13 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (vortexjunkie)*

All the dumbass kids at my school think we have some kind of gay orgy or something in the corner of the parking lot where we park. They all say "whats the big deal with those things anyways" damn kids will just never understand.


----------



## mestoyka gando (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: (Duffy13)*

i've always lucked out and been with girls that accept it..and even if they did'nt,they'd still come to shows/gtg's with me....then a couple
years go by and it all falls apart.....i usually cheat


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (mestoyka gando)*

luckily for me, i've never had the "pleasure" to deal with a spouse like that.
me and the boyfriend are both car nuts! so when its time to work on our cars its not a "aw, you spend more time with your car than me" its more of a "CAN I HELP!?"
we talk about our dream car garage all the time and what our next project cars are gonna be, its aweomse!
tho.. i realize a girl like me isn't easy to come by... im not exactly a girly girl, i have my moments but when i see that pretty vw drive by i just melt


----------



## vortexjunkie (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_ i realize a girl like me isn't easy to come by... im not exactly a girly girl, i have my moments but when i see that pretty vw drive by i just melt









*SHES A KEEPER *



































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pherrera1.8t (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re:*

well fortunately my girl encourages me to spend more time on my car...maybe cuz it's usually a bit dirty...she even buys me tools and stuff, and it's not even my b-day or x-mas! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif she likes to help around when i do the tune up and little things here and there... we are thinking of buying a mkiv gti... although lately i've been really wanting a 16v gti as a project car and she's entertaining the idea....but she really wants a mkiv so we'll just get that!
so i guess i'm one of the lucky ones! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_n00dz (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Re: (pherrera1.8t)*

true story..i got my bf into dubs. so not too much complaining from either end about our money pits...unless rent time comes around and he needs me to spot him part of his share...because he bought up a bunch of crap on the classifieds








but obviously i have to curb the complaining b/c i like to throw $$$ at my cars...the difference between him and i- i have the $$ for rent/bills AND THEN i throw the rest at the car.


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (vortexjunkie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vortexjunkie* »_
*SHES A KEEPER *



































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif































haha, damn right! 
this is my 2nd guy whos into cars and its made me realize i don't think i could date another guy who isn't into dubs or just euro cars in general! 
and personally, i think i cought the best guy EVAR!! <3 my baby and his beautifull car!!!
best part is he doesn't try to compete with me! my ex always seemed to believe his car MUST be faster than mine even if its a p.o.s..


----------



## nmdazMK1V (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (alizex3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alizex3* »_my boyfriend doesn't like my car.
If im even cleaning it, let alone putting new parts on, he gets mad
and will keep calling me. He's a honda head so of course he's acting like this, but still, he needs to ease up.

_Modified by alizex3 at 5:48 AM 11-27-2008_

...keep the faith!!!


----------



## MsCarlyOMG (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: (nmdazMK1V)*

I was talking to this dude back in college and although he drove a nice lil stock mk4 jetta, he was utterly befuzzled at my hobby. He would get snippy and say things like, "if you have to change it so much, why'd you buy it in the first place?"








Now I have a roommate/platonic life partner and we both have '88 VW's (his rocco and my cabby) and B5 wagons (his passat and my audi a4 avant) so I have someone to talk to and consult about the cars when I want to and I don't have to deal with any of the jealous/haterade-sippin boyfriend nonsense. I'm making that a positive thing because it could also be really, really sad in a lonely old spinster sort of way


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (MsCarlyOMG)*

NOT a hater!
the more parts stacked up in the garage mean more parts for me to snag for my ride!!


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

No dub in my shop right now, but the ex-gf, did and still does hate my truck. 
We recently tried to get back together, lasted one weekend because I underestimated how long swapping transmissions was going to take, and she didn't get to go to the movies on Saturday night like we'd planned. If she wouldn't freak out over it, she'd know that having my truck apart that night also kept me from making it to a kegger, being hung over and not making it to the movies anyway.

_Modified by Trike Kid at 4:39 PM 1-10-2009_


_Modified by Trike Kid at 4:46 PM 1-10-2009_


----------



## Surfbunny (Oct 19, 2008)

*Surfbunny*








My boyfriend drives me nuts with all his cars but i still love him!!


----------



## vortexjunkie (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Surfbunny (Surfbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Surfbunny* »_







My boyfriend drives me nuts with all his cars but i still love him!! 






















 thats all that matters


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: (16vPrincess)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vPrincess* »_NOT a hater!
*the more parts stacked up in the garage mean more parts for me to snag for my ride!!* 

Dudes, That's a "woman" for ya. What's yours is hers and what's hers is hers...







Trust me, I KNOW.


----------



## speed550 (Jan 10, 2009)

i dont have a girl friend


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: (speed550)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed550* »_i dont have a girl friend









that just means you have more expendable cash to spend on your car....
I love my GF.. but between her, bills, grad school, and my car.... my car ends up being bottom of the totem pole


----------



## dannylawls81 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: (formerlyferandferx2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerlyferandferx2* »_my girl doesnt really care if i spend time on my car, she actually buys me stuff for xmas and birthday, she just thinks its ridiculous how much i wash it and how strict i am about keeping it clean..uniblack...nuff said..lol

same lol the only time she gets annoyed is when im cleaning it or when she makes a mess


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (mr_e1974)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr_e1974* »_
Dudes, That's a "woman" for ya. What's yours is hers and what's hers is hers...







Trust me, I KNOW. 

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my car and i will do what it takes! hehe


----------



## biggman100 (Oct 17, 2007)

I msut be lucky. My wife isnt really into cars, but when i spend money on mine or go to car shows or club meet,she never complains. She says it gives her more time to spend with her co-authors.


----------



## Brecken (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (biggman100)*

my wife is a mild hater. she says Im obsessed. Im on my 3rd GTI and made bought her an audi a4 ultrasport. (keeping it in the family haha) mostly she hates the check engine light and the money 'wasted' on mods...she did however buy me coils for christmas, so shes not all bad


----------



## ShenkVR (Aug 31, 2008)

my gf drives at pontiac grand am gt... haha she THOUGHT it was faster than my gti. yeah i proved her wrong by a lot. i have one of those gfs that think they know more than u about cars but they actually dont know anything.


----------



## vortexjunkie (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (ShenkVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShenkVR* »_my gf drives at pontiac grand am gt... haha she THOUGHT it was faster than my gti. yeah i proved her wrong by a lot. i have one of those gfs that think they know more than u about cars but they actually dont know anything.

you know that sounds a lot like my ex... shes a total bitch... everything the same righ tup to the grand am gt POS


----------



## mk3_dubs (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

so true though


----------

